# Weight Lifting Rules For Skinny Runts



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

You wake up in the morning and look in the mirror. Pleased with your appearance? If you more resemble the appearance of a long distance marathon runner than a world class sprinter, don’t worry, you aren’t alone. You just need to start following these weight lifting rules.There are quite a few guys who simply have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

